# Hazard Assestment Forms



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just wondering what Hazard Assessment Forms you guys would recommend for a generic jobs?

I've looked on google, but which one would you guys recommend for generic painting jobs?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you talking about lead?

The organization I work for has several "permit" forms that address confined space, hot work, general hazards and mitigation.


----------



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

CApainter said:


> Are you talking about lead?


Huh? What do you mean?

What do you mean are you talking lead?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sweet3 said:


> Huh? What do you mean?
> 
> What do you mean are you talking lead?


Lead paint hazard.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

For example:

A General Safe Work permit would include a list of potential hazards with the option of a YES or NO box. If any hazards are checked Yes, then a description of control measures are inputted. The permit is copied and then posted at the job site.


----------



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

CApainter said:


> Lead paint hazard.


Sorry I'm a noob as far as I know; no.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sweet3 said:


> Sorry I'm a noob as far as I know; no.


Your question about job site hazard assessment is very important. I don't think it's ever really been brought up before on this site.


----------



## RichieSam (Jan 3, 2018)

Can you share one such form here?


----------

